# I'm Back



## Michael (25 فبراير 2006)

ميرنا 
الله يسلمك يا ميرنا

وبعدين فال الله ولا فالك
ههههههههههه

وازاى اتأهل قبل منك؟!

جورج كرسبو 
الله يسلمك يا باشا


----------



## †gomana† (25 فبراير 2006)

*مبروووووووووووك لرجوعك بالسلامة بيتك ومنتداك الجميل ده*

*ربنا يباركك اخى العزيز مايكل*


----------



## Michael (27 فبراير 2006)

+ Gomana + 

الله يبارك فيكى كدة يارب

وشكرا لوقوفك جنبى ومساندتى


----------



## †gomana† (28 فبراير 2006)

*لا شكر على واجب يا ميكى انت اخويا *
*وكنت لازم اساعدك واقف جنبك *

*يارب تكون دلوقتى بقيت تمام وكويس *

*ربنا يباركك ويحفظك الرب بسلامه *


----------



## Michael (1 مارس 2006)

بس يارب عالطول ودايما كدة يا رب

ومتشكر ليكى تانى مرة


----------



## ++menooo++ (1 مارس 2006)

الحمد لله على رجوعك يا مايكى


----------



## ezzzak (2 مارس 2006)

MichaelMagdy قال:
			
		

> :36_3_21: I'M BACK​:36_3_21:
> 
> انا رجعت وان شاء الله الغيبة لا تطول مرة اخرى
> 
> ...




حمدا لله علي السلامه يا راجل نورت بيتك ومطرحك :36_3_21: 

واسف علي تاخري في الترحيب ويارب متتكررش الغيبه دي تاني


----------



## جورج كرسبو (2 مارس 2006)

اهلا وسهلا بعودتك ورجوعك بالسلامة


----------



## Michael (2 مارس 2006)

شكرا ليك يا مونو

وانت يا ايزاك انا قولت انك نسيتنى ولا حاجة
وان شاء اله  الغيبة لا تتكرر

وشكرا ليك جورج ومنتظرين افلام دينية حلوة زى ما عودتنا عليك


----------



## artamisss (14 مارس 2006)

حمدلله بس بس يا مايكل  واو انهامتاخرة شهر  بس عادى برضه احنا لسه فيها 
:t11:  عجبتنى  البت ميرنا  وهى بتقولك عقبال ماتتاهل  كدة قصدى تتجوز  
متعرفش  ان كل اللى فى المنتدى هنا اتعقدوا من  الجواز  بسبب مواضيعى :t11:


----------



## Michael (14 مارس 2006)

لا يهمك يا ارطميس كفاية انك افتكرتيى دلوقتى احسن من انك كنت تنسينى عالطول

وبالنسبة لكلام ميرنا

طبعا عارف 

وانا اولهم

هههههههههههههه


----------

